# ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... (New Wheel inside)



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hartmann S5 - 209 wheels in:*
▫ 19x8.5" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
▫ 20x9.0" ET25 5x112 bolt pattern
If you'd like to pre-order please send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... ([email protected]!NG)*

First shipment of the all new Achtuning edition S5 wheel has arrived!!
Before we get a chance to add these to our website, I snapped some shots of the wheel sitting on our showroom floor. 








































Very pleasantly surprised with how the S5 wheels turned out!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... ([email protected]!NG)*

Hartmann S5 - 209 replica wheels are up on Achtuning and Hartmann now










Click on the images to direct you to the S5-209 product page.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... ([email protected]!NG)*

If you want you can use my a6 for test fit and pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon...*

That would be cool but I honestly think it would poke a bit... These are better meant for the 4.2L A6s, RS6s, RS4s, and allroads. 
These will arrive in a 38mm offset (19x8.5) on the next container though...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | Coming soon... ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_That would be cool but I honestly think it would poke a bit... These are better meant for the 4.2L A6s, RS6s, RS4s, and allroads. 


these would poke about 5mm more than my setup on the front, rears would be less than 1mm.


----------

